# Jealous of boyfriends girl bestfriend...



## Kaelyn (Dec 21, 2012)

My boyfriend and i have been going out for a while. But he has a girl bestfriend. They have each others facebook password, always oovooing, texting, talking on the phone. He had a crush on her. Im worried he still has one, he is always going to her. I cry when we get into fights, and he calls me pathetic. When she cries he says the most sweetest things. We have been getting into alot of fights. Im scared of losing him. He says he loves me, and i know i love him. He is a great boyfriend, but he always blames the fights on me. And he can be so mean to me, and says the most f'ed up things to me. Im tired of being jealous. We have each others facebook passwords too. So i checked his yesterday, and he told her "Dale, sleep good. I love you" i know that i should trust him and not check his but he is always on mine. And im i know it was probably in a friendly way, but telling her i love you... that worries me, she didnt say it back though. He tells her everything, i have nothing agianst her, shes nice and she has a boyfriend. I get along with her. Plus we act the same so he says, is he just dating me as a sub for her? I already talked to him about it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 21, 2012)

I can completely understand your frusterations. I wouldn't really be so concerned about the girl best friend but I'm more concerned with the way your bf treats you. I thinks it's important to have a partner that's understanding- life is always going to have its ups and downs and having someone support is everything. Calling you pathetic when you cry is awful in my eyes. You deserve to have it all!! I've been the girl bestfriend and eventually the guy had to stop talking to me because his GF was too jealous. I had a boyfriend at the time but I really did value our friendship. It was a sad situation. Wishing you the best!!


----------



## unhappy (Dec 21, 2012)

Be more confident you and her are totally diffrent people and if he didn't want to be with you why would he stick with you when he could be single? If he knows how you feel and is still doing it then I would put your foot down abit and see how he likes it. Go out with your friends and when he txts don't text back straight away and he will realise hopefully that if he carrys on makin u feel how u do that he will loose you.


----------



## 19ten20 (Dec 21, 2012)

The fact that he has called you pathetic is a red flag right there. Think about finding someone who will treat you right. And think about changing your Facebook password.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 21, 2012)

Dump the loser, he doesn't respect you. And your relationship doesn't sound healthy at all.


----------



## Olga Ok (Dec 21, 2012)

The thing is that if they were dating BEFORE they became friends, then most probably he has a thing for her. Would you trust him being with her one on one alone? Answer this question and you'll know for yourself what to do next. Stay in touch with your friends Â


----------



## Kaelyn (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great advise.


----------

